# Dove Self Doe



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Today was cleaning day, and I had to snap a couple pics of this doe. She is one of my current dove selfs and is *SO* sweet! She just "melts" in my hand every time I hold her.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Those ears... *_*


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

she is beautiful


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Awww.  What a face!


----------

